# Cheap Commercial Non Stick



## zizirex (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi, Professional cook etc,

Does anyone ever use the cheap commercial non-stick pan for home use? like those Winco, Browne or Vollrath for extra money. Since it is not expensive and it's pretty thicc, it will retain heat better than normal dept store pan. Other than a cosmetic issue, is there any con of using it. if the pan surface is heck up, it is pretty cheap to replace it anyway.

PS. I use a simple electric stove, not Induction/Gas Stove..

Thank You


----------



## Michi (Aug 22, 2019)

I have an Ikea 365+ non-stick frying pan. It's a good pan, much better than I expected. After more than a year of daily use, no issues with scratching or the coating starting to delaminate. And the price is hard to beat.

Those pans come with a five-year warranty as well. If the pan fails after five years, I'll have cooked for something like $5 per year with it…


----------



## zizirex (Aug 22, 2019)

Michi said:


> I have an Ikea 365+ non-stick frying pan. It's a good pan, much better than I expected. After more than a year of daily use, no issues with scratching or the coating starting to delaminate. And the price is hard to beat.
> 
> Those pans come with a five-year warranty as well. If the pan fails after five years, I'll have cooked for something like $5 per year with it…


Yeah, IKEA series is the best bang for the bucks. Ikea would be my last resort since it's pretty far from where I live while Restaurant supply store is just around the corner.


----------



## DSChief (Aug 22, 2019)

Almost all of my gear is from Vollrath,
Non-Stick fry pans are the WearEver line with Ceramiguard II
Z4008 x2
Z4010
Z4012

Tribute Line
69810
77739
77740
77741
77742

Centurion
3202
3704


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 22, 2019)

Second the ikea, $3 usd.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 23, 2019)

DSChief said:


> Almost all of my gear is from Vollrath,
> Non-Stick fry pans are the WearEver line with Ceramiguard II
> Z4008 x2
> Z4010
> ...


Yeah, the reason I like commercial one is that they are thick and hefty...


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll second Vollrath WearEver. Riveted handle, oven safe, thick bottom. Not a pro chef, but our pans get almost daily use on a commercial gas stove. This now includes my teenage kids (meaning overheating, stirring with sharp objects, dishwasher and any other no no you can think of.) Here's a photo of a pan that's at least 5 years old. Not pretty, but very intact.


----------



## Ivang (Aug 27, 2019)

I use the anolon nouvelle copper nonstick at home and im very happy with them, you can buy a 8.5 and 10 inch skillet combo for about 50 bucks. They are way better than what we use at work, and about as good as it gets for reasonably priced nonstick.

At work we use vollraths, the nonstick surface lasts for about 2 to 3 months with regular harcore use, that should be equivalent to a couple of years for home use at least.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 28, 2019)

Namaxy said:


> I'll second Vollrath WearEver. Riveted handle, oven safe, thick bottom. Not a pro chef, but our pans get almost daily use on a commercial gas stove. This now includes my teenage kids (meaning overheating, stirring with sharp objects, dishwasher and any other no no you can think of.) Here's a photo of a pan that's at least 5 years old. Not pretty, but very intact.View attachment 59842



Nice, Vollrath is in my list right now.



Ivang said:


> I use the anolon nouvelle copper nonstick at home and im very happy with them, you can buy a 8.5 and 10 inch skillet combo for about 50 bucks. They are way better than what we use at work, and about as good as it gets for reasonably priced nonstick.
> 
> At work we use vollraths, the nonstick surface lasts for about 2 to 3 months with regular harcore use, that should be equivalent to a couple of years for home use at least.



I see, well I've never seen the non-stickiness of Anolon copper, but if it's not that expensive it will be on my list.
Vollrath is not expensive either, it's just to replace my old Tefal pan.


----------

